
Harvard Just Discovered That PowerPoint Is Worse Than Useless - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/harvard-just-discovered-that-powerpoint-is-worse-than-useless.html
======
ketzu
Shouldn't it say "presentation slides are <judgement>", it doesn't seem like
the point specifically applies to PowerPoint. (also anecdotally having a bad
presentation with or without a tool doesn't matter, having a good presentation
seems to help having visual aids and mediocre presentations would be helped if
they stopped following terrible advice)

------
todd8
This is hardly a new revelation. Edward Tufte, whose books about the
presentation of data are well known, wrote a thin pamphlet around over 15
years ago that was essentially a rant against the use of PowerPoint
presentations. See:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0961392169/ref=dbs_a_def_r...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0961392169/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i4)

------
3327
Maybe, but Whats worst than useless are Inc. clickbait articles.

~~~
vo2maxer
You might be interested in Gene Weingarten’s Pickin’ up where the Apostrophe
Protection Society left off,

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/gene-
weing...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/gene-weingarten-
pickin-up-where-the-apostrophe-protection-society-left-
off/2020/01/02/e7479cca-1b8a-11ea-87f7-f2e91143c60d_story.html)

